# MORE FREE PATTERNS



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

I found this site today that has page after page of good free knitting patterns .Mostly womens a few mens a few childrens and some babies http://www.knittingfever.com


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

oh my ! just when I thought I had enough patterns !!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

What site? Oh! never mind I need another cup of coffee.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

flohel said:


> What site? Oh! never mind I need another cup of coffee.


Me too!


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Lots of nice patterns! Thanks for posting!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.knittingfever.com


----------



## chrisw (Jan 31, 2014)

Brilliant - thanks


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you-great site. And thanks to judyr for setting up the link-I don't know how to do those either.


----------



## LucieRomarine (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the link !


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

My goodness. Another site with lovely patterns to get lost in. I'm such a sucker for colorful knits, and there are plenty on that site.

Thanks so much for posting the link!


----------

